# Problem mit der Farbtiefe



## gusto (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo, liebe Leute,

ich habe für Facebook ein Titelbild erstellt (das große für die Chronik) mit den vorgegebnen Maßen, etc.

Das Ganze sieht auch gut aus und funktioniert soweit... Das Bild sieht in Facebook super aus.

*Aber:* Jetzt soll noch ein Farbklecks, der zum Logo gehört mit eingefügt werden. Der Farbklecks wurde als JPG geliefert und Photoshop warnt bereits beim hinzufügen vor der niederigen Farbtiefe.

Also habe ich mir gedacht, mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug die Konturen markieren, neue Ebene und mit dem Pinselwerkzeug das ganze nachzeichnen und die Ebene mit der schwachen Farbtiefe im Anschluss zu löschen.

Funktioniert auch... nur... die niedrige Farbtiefe wird dadurch nicht verhindert und in Facebook wird das gesamte Bild pixelig.
*
Nun meine Frage:* Wie kann ich die Farbtiefe erhöhen? Unter _Bild_ -_ Modus_ und _Indizierte Farbe_ geht es nicht, das kann ich nicht anklicken...

Weiss jemand Rat?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Farbtiefe bezieht sich auf die Bit-Zahl des Bildes, „Bild>Modus“.
Je mehr Bit für ein Bild zur Verfügung steht desto feiner sind z.B. Verläufe abgestuft, heißt man sieht keine Abstufungen.
( Bit ist die normale Bit-Zahl für Ausgabebilder, in der Repro arbeitet man besser mit 16-Bit oder höher falls man sowas als Ausgangsmaterial hat. Hiermit funktionieren aber z.B. nicht alle Filter in PS.
Du solltest nicht im indizierten Farbmodus arbeiten sondern das Bidl vorher in RGB umwandeln.
Im Indizierten Farbmodus stehen Bilder mit 8-Bit und mit bis zu 256 Farben zur Verfügung.

Am besten wäre es wenn du das JPG als normales RGB-Bild vorliegen hättest.
Eine niedrige Farbtiefe kannst du eigentlich nicht mehr vernünftig erhöhen, den es fehlen einfach Bildinformationen die man nicht so einfach wieder dazu „erfinden“ kann.

Wenn dein Bild, also der Farbklecks ein einfaches Bidl ist, ist deine Idee mit dem nachzeichen nicht so dumm. Aber du must das Bild vorher in min. 8-Bit RGB-Farbe umwandeln. Ich würde sogar 16-Bit verwenden solange es geht und du keine Filter benötigst die 16-Bit nicht unterstützen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gusto (31. Januar 2013)

Lieben Dank für deine Antwort!

Ich habe bei den Einstellungen gesucht, wie ich das Bild in RGB, bzw. 8 oder 16 Bit konvertieren kann.

Beim speichern habe ich dann PNG gewählt, weil ich da dann 256 Farben auswählen konnte. Doch leider kommt danach dennoch ein leicht verpixeltes Bild dabei rum.

Daher muss ich nochmal nachfragen, wie ichdas Bild in 8, bzw. 16 Bit umwandeln kann.

Wenn ich eine neue Datei eröffne und zum Beispiiel nur die Auswahl in einer neuen Ebene benutze um diese mit dem Pinselwerkzeug auszumalen, wird dennoch die Farbtiefe reduziert.

Wie kann ich das verhindern? Ich habe den Klecks ja komplett neu gemalt...


----------



## pixelator (1. Februar 2013)

Zuerst kontrollierst du deine Bilder über Bild > Modus. So wie ich das Durcheinander sehe, ist eins deiner Bilder im RGB 16 Bit Modus. Die aktuelle Bit-Tiefe ist unten im Menü angehakt. Ziehe ich ein 16Bit-Bild auf ein 8Bit-Bild, schreit der Photoshop. Lösung: Bei beiden Bildern RGB und unten 8 Bit anhaken.

16Bit-Bilder kann man nicht sofort in Indizierte Farben umwandeln. Deswegen kannst du und solltest du es auch nicht anklicken. Siehe Monsterator.....

Um indizierte Bilder normal zu bearbeiten > Bild > Modus und mit einem Klick auf RGB umwandeln.
Gruß pixelator


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
mal die Frage was du denn als pixelig verstehst.
Fürs Web werden Bilder ja normalerweise mit 72 dpi abgespeichert um die Speichergröße zu reduzieren.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran?

Kannst du uns mal deinen Farbklecks zeigen?

Grüße


----------

